# A holiday WITHOUT any headaches!



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Just to make things a bit easier on you people..........

When I’m in a holiday, and as a guest/customer in any restaurant/cafe/hotel, etc. I expect waiters, waitresses, guides, or any other staff members to be professionals, in other words, and just as a simple example, I expect a waiter to come with a smile (Which would be great if it was NOT a big fake smile!) then ask POLITELY what they can get for me, and ONLY IF I DID ASK, they’d recommend me a meal/drink, go get it, come put it in front of me, wish me to enjoy whatever [email protected] I asked for, LEAVE ME ALONE unless I called for them, come get the check when I’m done, be happy for the tips I leave if I did leave any (Depends on how did they behave and on how much money I got left!!) And then at least pretend that I was generous!! Invite me politely to visit their place again, wish me a pleasant time and say good bye!

If they could see something really weird stuck on me or something like that, I’d be more than happy to hear them warning me! Other than that?! I don’t expect a waiter/waitress to come chat sh!t with me or offer me a tour in the city or offer me to have a drink after their bloody shift’s done, I also don’t expect them to give their opinions about how do I look or how they “think” my personality is (Not even as in a compliment!) And I definitely don’t expect them to give me their bloody phone numbers or whatever!!

*Now if you think that this is the way things should be done, then please do NOT believe ANYTHING you hear from any staff member in any place you visit during your holidays in here in Egypt!!!!!!*

Enjoy your HOLIDAYS people


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

lol.... so true, DeadGuy!!!!
Also.... don't feel the need to tell them where we're from, how long we're there for, why I'm Americqan with an English accent!!
Just get me my coffee, my food.... and find somebody else to bother..... I don't need a new best friend!!!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

:clap2:

Wise words indeed. Please girls take note.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I have only ever had a positive experience in Egypt; if people wish to speak to me and have a bit of a rapport it is a welcome break for them as they all work very hard for crap wages in the heat and have gone out of there way to dazzle and impress me.

For me it's always been a case of saying "shukran" rather than "la shukran" and I return to places that give a personalised friendly approach and I tip them accordingly

If they get annoying I will shake the person's hand and still say "shukran" and tell them "brother I am not interested" and it works

I welcome it more than the service you get here in the UK


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus

How often have you been to Egypt? Living here and being on holiday are two different things and once you are here for a time you will soon be fed up being approached for money regardless of how it is dressed up
There is not such thing here as customer service unless you are tipping.. at least in the UK if you complain about something in general it gets action, here they smile and say sorry sorry and walk away. At eide I was in a very expensive restaurant and made the mistake of ordering steak and it was so tough I couldn't cut it... the waiter put his hands on his hips and told me "its steak" and walked away, this is not unusual other than I didn't get the smile or sorry sorry.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Horus
> 
> How often have you been to Egypt? Living here and being on holiday are two different things and once you are here for a time you will soon be fed up being approached for money regardless of how it is dressed up
> There is not such thing here as customer service unless you are tipping.. at least in the UK if you complain about something in general it gets action, here they smile and say sorry sorry and walk away. At eide I was in a very expensive restaurant and made the mistake of ordering steak and it was so tough I couldn't cut it... the waiter put his hands on his hips and told me "its steak" and walked away, this is not unusual other than I didn't get the smile or sorry sorry.


My 5th holiday, the last one was for 4 weeks

The only time I get annoyed is at the pyramids where I told someone "im shee" the people on the group however were in tears as I had bought a anubis and was trying to sell it to the locals in a jokey way apparently they were putting it on youtube but that can be expected for me  anubis never sold though and ended up with my other pile of rubbish papyrus and scarab beetle key chains that they pick up from Khan el-Khalili for pennies and flog on 

I was in Cairo on Eid the traffic was NUTS

My background is sales so I don't mind some of these guys are quite slick; even the 2 police men are at it at the pyramids to take photos I let them and tipped them as they are on rubbish wages

I have only ordered local food and never had even one issue but I am easy to please and if it goes wrong I shrug it off  that's why I like Egypt expect the unexpected in the land of scams


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mamasue said:


> lol.... so true, DeadGuy!!!!
> Also.... don't feel the need to tell them where we're from, how long we're there for, why I'm Americqan with an English accent!!
> Just get me my coffee, my food.... and find somebody else to bother..... I don't need a new best friend!!!


Just another one of the many reasons why i was glad to get out of Egypt and would take to long to list all of the others !!!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I think Egypt is an eye opening experience; these people are only trying to make a living.

Yes many are scammers and scroungers but they are people like you and me; it's only the fact they are poorly paid, the government is corrupt and living conditions can be challenging that they hound us

I find go to the same restaurant find one waiter who seems decent and tip them and you get good service and food every time you go

You need to look at the root cause, it's not hand out Britain, I paid some kid to carry some bottles of water to the apartment 10LE lot's to them and it was appreciated

I have *MORE* respect for the toilet attendant's in Cairo who hand over some tissue and have flowers in there then the layabout scroungers you get here who do and appreciate nothing except to breed more generations of wasters.

These people WORK HARD


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Well one thing i hate , really hate, is going to a restaurant and have who ever serves me to start a chat with me or my wife, Last time I went to a night club here in Lebanon I told the singer who was an Armenian singer BRAVO he did sing great , The second thing i see he was next to me sitting in my table , And I had to hear his BS all night , what he did in his life and his whole life story , That made me mad , but I could not tell him ti get the hell out of my table where I did not invite him .
But for next time I am going to be rude and ask them to leave me alone where i came to have dinner , a few drinks and have a good time with my wife.
I never trust people , specially the restaurant people , Or here you go to visit a friend and her is a family member there visiting too , Oh you need medical insurance so they know the best person the most honest and thats where you get screwed and they get there commission , people here are the biggest cheaters in the world , if you say Italy NO NO NO . You have to try Lebanon .
DeadGuy I agree with you , I am waiting for the day to get the hell out of here , To Biafra or to hell but not Lebanon . As bad as you guys talk about Egypt you have to try LEBANON and I mean it.
Regards
Samer


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Horus said:


> I have only ever had a positive experience in Egypt; if people wish to speak to me and have a bit of a rapport it is a welcome break for them as they all work very hard for crap wages in the heat and have gone out of there way to dazzle and impress me.
> 
> For me it's always been a case of saying "shukran" rather than "la shukran" and I return to places that give a personalised friendly approach and I tip them accordingly
> 
> ...


That's why I said 


DeadGuy said:


> *if you think that this is the way things should be done*


 

I been in Hurgada so I KNEW that some will disagree on that, if not many; however there was a thread about the MYTH of Cairo being a cheap place to live in or so, there's another myth about Egyptians being friendly......For me if someone's acting friendly just to suck money outta me or cause they think I'm stupid enough to buy their sh!t or to give them money just to shut them up are HYPOCRITES, not friendly people........But again, that's just my personal opinion and I do expect people to disagree with me.......

MaidenScotland's reply to you said it all, once you're here for long enough, you're gonna get SO FED UP of that "friendly" attitude!

You also need to realize that you're a guy, a female in a holiday in here gets a real hard time with those kinda people.............Unless she was here to be approached of course, but those kinda "ladies" know how to get what they want for a price that's as low as possible, and I wouldn't even bother to try and help that kinda people 

Anyway my post was for those who are coming here for a holiday..........


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Well I have had the obligatory bracelets and hibiscus tea and made it clear from the start I was not buying as I already had flippers, snorkle, cartouche pendant, papyrus, lilo, anubis, oil perfume and EVERY OTHER **** thing  and been to Cairo, Alexandria and every tour possible they are OK etc

Now if they would only trade my wife for a camel I would be happy :clap2:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> That's why I said
> 
> 
> I been in Hurgada so I KNEW that some will disagree on that, if not many; however there was a thread about the MYTH of Cairo being a cheap place to live in or so, there's another myth about Egyptians being friendly......For me if someone's acting friendly just to suck money outta me or cause they think I'm stupid enough to buy their sh!t or to give them money just to shut them up are HYPOCRITES, not friendly people........But again, that's just my personal opinion and I do expect people to disagree with me.......
> ...


Yes well i lived in Hurghada and i could not agree more with you:clap2:and as you said by the time you have lived there for awhile you are sick to death of it all.I think Horus is speaking very much as a tourist and as i said in a previous post it will be interesting to see if he still has the same views after a year or so


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Yes well i lived in Hurghada and i could not agree more with you:clap2:and as you said by the time you have lived there for awhile you are sick to death of it all.I think Horus is speaking very much as a tourist and as i said in a previous post it will be interesting to see if he still has the same views after a year or so


If you have money and a business with a steady income like I do Egypt is ideal

I can't see myself complaining when I go to the beach or the pool

If I had to live and work like a real Egyptian I would give up the will to live so for me I am living in a bubble rather than in a pimple in the arm pit of Egypt

So despite me checking on my 2 UK to UK agents via VPN, looking at the work which is allocated and checking the SEO and meta tags of my webpages there is not much for me to do.

It's surreal waking up to see I have made £300 - 500 in the night while I sleep and about £220 of that is profit - that's not to mention I will have bought my place and have about £200K in the bank

So there


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Horus said:


> If you have money and a business with a steady income like I do Egypt is ideal
> 
> I can't see myself complaining when I go to the beach or the pool
> 
> ...


and what makes you think that i was not in the same position as you when i was living in Egypt.....you are not unique in having the ability to make money while you sleep


----------

